# What do you think of her??



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Personally I think the owner is playing up the ad a little too much. I know you can't tell everything just from looking at pictures, but she doesn't look like a jumper to me. Her legs are stocky and she has a thick, short neck and throatlatch. Just because she's been taken freely over logs does not make her a jumper. The wording of the ad is not very precise and the owner repeats herself a couple times. Also, being "athletic" and being "solid" are two very different things. Just because she's used to cattle and been "in the mountains," doesn't make her "athletic." To me an athletic horse is one that has controlled energy and fluidity in all gaits as well as having good overall conformation (which she does not). Sorry if this sounds at all harsh. She does look solid though and has a sweet face, but she's also way too pricey, especially for her age. I would pass on this one, but that's just my opinion. It also really depends on what kind of horse you want. Are you going to show? Just trail ride?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey, thanks for your help.. You have some good points. I wouldn't be showing or anything... I would just be jumping and going on trails for fun. Just an all round pleasure horse..

I was also thinking I could make an offer if I went to look at her and liked her.. what do you think would be a reasonable offer?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

sale=auction... she looks like a nice horse, you would really need to see her in person to know i think. with the economy right now under 1,000.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

To ME she does not look 15.2hh, cuz if you look at the guy that is leading her, she looks a lot shorter. She does not loook like a jumper to ME. I think a resonable offer would be $1,500-$1,700.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

From THAT area she is worth no more than $800.00 and if she went to auction, again from that area they would be lucky to get $500.00 for her.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

BC and Alberta are going through some tough times right now. They are being completely unreasonable with their pricing. 
If they take her to a sale (auction, where foals are being sold for $50 now) they will be lucky to get $500 for her.
She is stocky, and her legs don't match her body. She does not look 15.2hh
She's 6 and unregistered, she's not going to fare well at a sale.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I tend to agree with everyone else, she looks like she might make a decent "cow" horse or trail horse but I don't see jumping in her future. Also the price is wayyy to high


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

She looks a little mustang too. Even broke to trails, she would not be worth $2000 to me. If you go and see her and decide you like her offer them $700 and if they say no, go to the sale in Alberta and try to buy here there. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

She doesn't look like a horse that's worth over $1ooo to me. She's more like an $800 horse. She has an upright shoulder and she's a bit post-legged. Her topline isn't great, either, and she dosen't have a nice, rounded, Quarter Horsey butt. At least it looks that way from the pictures. Plus the fact that she's not registered. To me, it looks like the ad is making her sound like more than she is. But you can never completely trust an ad. You'd have to see her in person. 

I guess if you just want a good trail or pleasure horse, she would work. She wouldn't do to well in the show ring, but she sounds like a decent riding horse. But again, you have to see her in person.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

She's little and stocky. Not too great for jumping. I'd say go to the sale and buy her. You'd probably get her at 200-800 there.

Good luck


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Shoot.. I accidently deleted my big long post.. anyways.. I will cut it short..

I do believe that her pricing is way inaccurate. I should maybe offer them about 1200?? (If I really like her) or less?? I guess it all depends on what shes like when I go see her.. I am only 13 years old.. so I wouldnt be able to drive to the sale, cause my parents wouldnt wanna drive me all the way there. But, I cant even get them to go look at the horse... i keep begging though.. so maybe they will let me go see her.. but going to the auction would most definetly be out of the picture... maybe the owners also have a set price that they are looking for at the auction.. and if they dont get it.. they will back out... Also, trailering and gas fees would cost the owners alot to transport to Alberta.. so ,maybe we could work something out.. cause they would be saving alot of money.. Also, I dont really care about her conformation.. as long as she is in good health and is a pleasure to be around. I would only be using her for trails and arena work.. no shows.. maybe once Im older and have a diff horse... but not at the moment... also, I am kinda short on the money.. I only have like $700.. but i am hoping I could get a job somewhere.. maybe at a horse farm... Do you guys have any ideas on how I could go about making money.. cause here are some of my ideas...:::
- clean stalls
- scoop manure
- exercise horses
- braid manes and tails for shows
- take care of animals and horses when people are on vacation
- make jewellery and take them to a craft sale
- make rope horse halters and sell them
- have a yard sale


Also, there are 2 boarding places close to my house.. one is a 5min walking distance (really fancy with all the works), and there is one which is about a 7min care drive distance (not quite as fancy, but does the job) 
The price for the fancier one is $250/month
And the price for the less fancier one is $175/month

I take regular lessons at the less fancier one.. so I know them really well.. but I thought it would be a lot more convenient if I could just walk to the fancier one.. the other place is way to far to walk every single day. But the problem is.. if I board at my regular stables (7min car drive), My parents might not be able to drive me everyday... and I need to go there everyday.. 

Also for $175/month... I would go broke if I dont have a job... maybe I could work there and get it for $100/month... but I need extra money as well for farrier, vet and emergencies.

This is stressing me out big time, cause my parents are losing money, so they cant help me out at the moment, and they dont wanna drive me to see mary, and she is going to a sale in 1.5 weeks!! How am I supposed to decide if I want her badly... and have the money in 1 week? Maybe If i really wanted her.. I could ask the owners if she could stay with them for a couple more months.. and I could make the money... do you think they would agree? 

The total cost for starting fees for the first month would be::
Horse= $1200?
Boarding= $175/month
Vet check on horse before buying= $150

which would mean I need $1525 for the first month!

I only have $700

Please help me!! I am completely desperate!!
I know alot about caring for horses and such, so I know all about that.. but the money is holding me back! HELP!

Thanks for all your help, and I appreciate you taking your time to help a strangers life to be better  Thanks again.. and sorry for writing this humongous!!!! post 

Thanks for reading.. and helping! :}


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Shoot.. I accidently deleted my big long post.. anyways.. I will cut it short..


Lol.. so much for that.. lol.. sorry


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Also, I have a really good feeling about this horse.. I just have a gut feeling.. have you ever felt that?

And, some days I would take my horse to my house and do some lunging, and maybe set up some log jumps 

thanks again


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

bump.. anyone else??


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

if i were you i would go out and see her, if she okay but not great $800, if she super amazing $1200, i got my little arabian gelding for $400 and he is amazing!! here's a pic of him. really if i were you i would keep looking. there's good horses going for free right now.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks 
My mom said she wont drive me out to see her because I cant afford it anyways... she said I have to make the money first.. and she said "why do you have to own a horse? Just ride the ones at the trainers!"

that is not even compared to owning a horse!
What should I tell her to convince her to take me?

I really wanna go see her!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> thanks
> My mom said she wont drive me out to see her because I cant afford it anyways... she said I have to make the money first.. and she said "why do you have to own a horse? Just ride the ones at the trainers!"
> 
> that is not even compared to owning a horse!
> ...


Yea owning and riding a lesson horse are totally different, well i find it easiest to not listen to my mom and buy the horse away, and find a friend to take me out to see it, but i dont think you could get away with that, i would say figure out a way you will make enough money to care for it and buy it and tell her, if she still says no. no matter what you do it wasn't ment to be. sry my pic didnt work here it is again.  my $400 horse, he's probably worth more like $1000 but they had to sell him that week.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

wow! $150 for a vet check???? i alway have my horses vet check before i buy them and once a year. i just had two of my horses vet check and all of there shots done for the year and it was $197 total, a normal vet check should only be like $20 and normal like $40 for the vet to drive to the place. but i guess it all depends on what you want done.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I kept asking my mom to drive me to see her ALL DAY today... she keeps saying NO. She said that I cant afford it myself.. and they arent going to help me with the costs... I told her the ways I can make money, but she said I need the money first. But, this horse is going to a sale NEXT friday! How am I supposed to make about $800 in 1 week??!!

Also, they keep saying that I can go over to the place where I take lessons anytime I want.. they say that it is better just to use their horses..!!!!
It is making me soo mad, cause its my money and I do what I want with it.. there is nothing else to spend it on 

Please help!
I was thinking of having a big yard sale next week, getting some people to donate old stuff... and I am going to make jewellery, some rope halters, and some fancy browbands, and I might paint some pictures to sell..

But, even after all those ideas, she says I need the money before I think of looking at horses... and I need at least a weeks time to decide if I want the horse after ive looked at it... so i need to go tommorow or the next day.. but no... i need the money.. i even told my mom i would pay for the cost of gas... but still nothing.. now they get really mad when I mentain it!!!!!! I agree that I need the money.. but if I go look at the horse.. i might not even like it.. and if I do like it.. We could work something out with the owners... like maybe convince them that bringing the horse to the auction wouldnt give them any profits.. and maybe they could keep the horse for a couple more weeks.. until I have the money

But, I only need a regular job to keep the money coming!
This is really frustrating.. cause even if I have enough for the 1st few months... I cant have a yard sale every weekend..

But, I was also thinking I could make paintings, halters, jewellery and browbands.. and maybe sell them on the internet.. or bring the browbands and halters to our tack store and sell them to themm.. or maybe I could sell paintings and jewelley at craft sales.. but still.. at every craft sale, i'd make... what... $40 :S

Please help, thanks again 

PS:: Your horse is gorgeous!!! I LOVE the dapples on the black  sooo cool! and unique!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> I kept asking my mom to drive me to see her ALL DAY today... she keeps saying NO. She said that I cant afford it myself.. and they arent going to help me with the costs... I told her the ways I can make money, but she said I need the money first. But, this horse is going to a sale NEXT friday! How am I supposed to make about $800 in 1 week??!!
> 
> Also, they keep saying that I can go over to the place where I take lessons anytime I want.. they say that it is better just to use their horses..!!!!
> It is making me soo mad, cause its my money and I do what I want with it.. there is nothing else to spend it on
> ...



Yea i would do all those things, also i would call the horses owner and let them know that your very interested and see if they can put the sale off for a week or two. But i really think you could do better, i dont want you to do a ton of work and go out there and find out she's not what you want... but then again before i got my boy i told myself i wasn't going to buy him! lol! then i went out and feel in love! lol! so there you go!

I'm not to sure about the money thing though... i have a full time job but then again i'm 19... maybe you could walk dogs? clean people's house's? wash car's or at least clean the inside of them out, when i was you age that's what i did pretty much.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I e-mailed the person and said if they could put off the sale for a couple of weeks.. before you wrote this.. lol... weird.

Even if she is not what i am looking for.. I will have money for another horse once I come across the perfect one.. maybe I will find a free one and have tons of money.. or maybe they really need to get rid of this one and they will sell for anything.. I dunnoo.. 

Thanks for the ideas  I think I'll make a poster saying the jobs I can do... and post it around on bulletin boards


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

definitely not worth the asking price, for all the reasons stated before me..... also i have my doubts she is 15.2............... that guy would have to be a giant


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it might just be the picture... maybe they were standing on slanted ground.. but maybe she is shorter.. i dunno.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Why don't you see if you can get a job cleaning stalls/exercising horses at the place you take lessons?

Honestly, I'd hold off. Save all your money until you have say... $3000 in the bank (I know that's a lot) but then you can look for your dream horse - not just a horse that you haven't looked at yet... you know?

I'd save a bit longer. :]

Best of luck!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I think that is a great idea 
at the place i take lessons... they dont have stalls... and they don't need horses exercised cause they only have a few..
but, there is another horse ranch up the road.. that has stalls and tons of horses.

I would love to save up money... but this could be THE horse... I would just like to go see her... i will know if she is THE one... if not.. then its all good.. i will save.. 

But, hopefully my mom will let me just go and SEE the horse.. if i dont go see her ever, then I will keep feeling sad if I dont find the perfect horse.. but if I go... and dont like her... i will know I wasnt missing out on anything

Thanks again,
I appreciate the help


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

also, if I made paintings, jewellery, browbands and halters.. etc.. do you think you'd buy??
Just wondering.. cause if noone would want them.. i shouldnt make them.

Maybe I could make a site on the internet where I sell my stuff... But, I don't have a credit card... just a bank card.. so i cant join paypal... can I?

And we live in a pretty small town... so there arent many horse people around to buy horse stuff


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> also, if I made paintings, jewellery, browbands and halters.. etc.. do you think you'd buy??
> Just wondering.. cause if noone would want them.. i shouldnt make them.
> 
> Maybe I could make a site on the internet where I sell my stuff... But, I don't have a credit card... just a bank card.. so i cant join paypal... can I?
> ...



do you have any examples of your stuff?? if you dont have pay pal then i would have to send you the money in the mail, plus i think (not sure) that you have to be over 18, but im really not sure. maybe let your mom know you want to sell stuff online and let her know pay pal is super safe and fast! i hate sending money in the mail... always afraid it will get lost or i will get scamed. lol! i'm guessing you are far from me. but this horses pics were sent to me asking if i could take her for free, sadly i cant... here is her add ---> Price Reduced! Big Chestnut Mare she's listed for $350 but they are willing to give her away to a good home.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't have photos on the computer... but I could get some on sometime soon...

I would love to have a paypal... wouldnt be safe sending in mail..
My mom doesnt like typing in her credit card # cause she is afraid someone could hack into the computer..

Hopefully she will agree if I look into it more.. I would probably get more business off the entire world.. than this small town... lol

She is an adorable girl.. but I am not an advanced horseperson.. more of an intermediate. And, I live too far away 

If I lived closer and was experienced i would love her.. she looks like a friendly horse 

There is somebody out there that is right for her, and hopefully she finds that person


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

also, i dont have browband examples, cause I am just getting started.. but once I get some I will


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> thanks
> My mom said she wont drive me out to see her because I cant afford it anyways... she said I have to make the money first.





horseluver50 said:


> I kept asking my mom to drive me to see her ALL DAY today... she keeps saying NO. She said that I cant afford it myself.. and they arent going to help me with the costs... I told her the ways I can make money, but she said I need the money first. But, this horse is going to a sale NEXT friday! How am I supposed to make about $800 in 1 week??!!





horseluver50 said:


> I e-mailed the person and said if they could put off the sale for a couple of weeks..


OK, putting on my Mommy hat. Your mom told you that you cannot have a horse at this time, correct? Your mom said that she cannot help you at this time. 

You are 13 years old! That means your parents would be responsible for this horse. You cannot even sign a contract. I'd just about bet that the horse's current owners are inexperienced because there is no way in the world that I would hold a horse for a child. I would ask to speak with your parent before I held a horse for a teen. 

Now, for the practical things. There is no way in the world that you can afford to purchase and board this horse. It's not responsible to purchase a horse when you cannot afford, with certainty, to keep her. What would happen if you purchased a horse and couldn't afford board? I'd bet that a boarding facility would only allow you to board IF your parents signed a contract. What if you purchased a horse and she became ill or was hurt? Ask JDI how expensive that is!

Now is the time to think about your family. You sound like you've been mightily blessed. Most 13 year olds don't have $700. Your parents are having a difficult time financially but they are still allowing you to take lessons. Now it is time to think of your family and not put additional stress on them at this time.

Mary may be a wonderful horse. There are many wonderful horses. There will be many Marys in your future. I think you need to have money in the bank, good credit (for emergencies), and a stable source of income. Why not show your parents how much you love them and help them with their current financial problems? You know, if you help your parents and have a good attitude, your parents may be willing to help you with your dream some time in the future. 

If you do these things behind your parents' backs it is likely to bite you in your backside. 

Remember that your parents love you and they want what is best for you. They are not trying to hurt you. They also have more experience and knowledge than you do. Please do not go behind their backs.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not a Mommy, but I think Joshie's right. There are lots of wonderful horses - you'd be surprised how much you will LOVE the horse that you work for, save for, sacrifice for, and search for. Make your horse search long, specific, and special. Look for a horse that is perfect - registered, correct, well behaved, pretty, *all *the things that should be on your check list - not just _some_, or even _most_.

HOWEVER - I think you sound mature and diligent - you are willing to work for what you want, and that will make the end result so much more rewarding. I think making jewelry, browbands, paintings, and working cleaning stalls is a fabulous idea. It'll be sooner than you think that you'll have what you need to care for a horse.

If your mom agrees to take you to see her, then that's one thing. If she doesn't, don't give up your dreams - you'll find that horse, and -almost- always, when that perfect horse comes along, you're in the right place to purchase that horse.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

wow.. thanks guys. 
That actually helped alot 
I think I will move on and continue lessons, and make some money... I just really can't afford it right now.
I really don't wanna see mary going to a sale or anything though.. she seems like a great horse..


> You are 13 years old! That means your parents would be responsible for this horse. You cannot even sign a contract. I'd just about bet that the horse's current owners are inexperienced because there is no way in the world that I would hold a horse for a child. I would ask to speak with your parent before I held a horse for a teen.


Actually, they have tons of horses and they have for years... I have talked to many people before and they don't mind the age.



> Now is the time to think about your family. You sound like you've been mightily blessed. Most 13 year olds don't have $700. Your parents are having a difficult time financially but they are still allowing you to take lessons. Now it is time to think of your family and not put additional stress on them at this time.


I am not like most kids, I dont spend my money, I have saved this up FOREVER. I do think of my family though, and I love them very much, but I would be paying for the horse, not them.... but I WILL wait till I have about 2500 saved up... that way they wont have to take charge.



> Mary may be a wonderful horse. There are many wonderful horses. There will be many Marys in your future. I think you need to have money in the bank, good credit (for emergencies), and a stable source of income. Why not show your parents how much you love them and help them with their current financial problems? You know, if you help your parents and have a good attitude, your parents may be willing to help you with your dream some time in the future.


Thanks  That made me feel better, I will wait until that perfect time and that perfect horse.



> Remember that your parents love you and they want what is best for you. They are not trying to hurt you. They also have more experience and knowledge than you do. Please do not go behind their backs.


I totally agree with this, except, I know alot more than my parents about horses...

Thanks again
I appreciate everything ) thanks !!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

You know - at 13 I yearned for a horse, but there was no way I could get one. As a family, we just could not afford it. I did saved my money too - most of which ended up going towards my first year of college expenses (those costs were phenomonally high even with the help of scholarships & loans.) 

Another thing to consider is what will you do with this horse if/when you go to college? I know you probably think that is so far away - but really, its not. The next 4-5 years will fly. Then what are you going to do - board it? Sell it? I know some who are facing that right now, and it is a very difficult decision for them. 

I didn't get my first horse until I was 22. He was well worth the wait.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

The place where I would board... she went to college, but her mom lives there, so her mom does everything with the horses while she is away...

I would be leaving my horse in good hands IF i went to college


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Paying for college and paying for board? I had an amazing internship that paid well and I still never could have afforded that.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I might not go to college.. if I do.. it won't be until I am waay older.. so I guess I would have my own ranch by then, and a husband.. he can look after them


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> Actually, they have tons of horses and they have for years... I have talked to many people before and they don't mind the age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Mary's owners kept her longer than they otherwise would have you cost them money. It is not that I would mind selling to a kid. I would not hold a horse for a kid without speaking to her parents.

If it took you forever to save $700 then it'll take a long time to save more. I would not think $2500 would be enough to have save unless you ALSO have steady income and parental support. Do you own needed tack? What would you do if your horse had an accident or a health problem? $2500 is not going to handle emergencies.

You know, this isn't about horses. It's about life. Your parents know more about that than you.

By the way, college is 5 years away. Blink your eyes and you'll be in college. It sounds like it'll be many years more before you have enough money to purchase a farm and be ready for marriage.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

thats just money i saved from not working.. birthdays and such.. if i work i will make alot more money...

Are you just trying to find more things that could go wrong?? By the time I get a horse, i will be old enough to get a job, and I will make income.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I think you have a lot to learn about the realities of life & the costs for care of a horse. I'm not saying you can't do it, but most jobs that a teenager can get are not going to make you a lot - usually min wage at best, maybe a little more and your hours will be limited. Most teenagers I know who have a horse are also getting help from their parents financially - even though they themselves also have jobs. 

Good luck to you.


I also wanted to add - your initial purchase price will actually be the least of your costs.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I know this already, and my parents are willing to help out


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> thats just money i saved from not working.. birthdays and such.. if i work i will make alot more money...
> 
> Are you just trying to find more things that could go wrong?? By the time I get a horse, i will be old enough to get a job, and I will make income.


I've tried to let you know that you need to be prepared for bad things. Bad things can and DO happen. Horses are a luxury. Most adolescents cannot afford them. For example, any money you make will be counted towards your ability to pay for your own college. My goodness, I'm likely older than your parents and got first horse a year ago. They are expensive to maintain and it's not fair to your beloved horse if you cannot afford to treat it in case of illness or injury. Would you put it down if it became ill or was hurt?

Look, I have 2 kids. Both are disabled due to a disorder they inherited from me. Didn't know that when I had them. I will soon go on disability after much nagging from my doctor. One of our dogs has seizures. Did I plan for any of this? NO! Stuff happens. The thing is...a horse is a luxury. 

When and if the time comes when you can afford a horse, I'd suggest letting your trainer choose for you. Your trainer will have a better understanding of your needs and ability. The trainer's decision will involve his head and not heart. It's tough to separate the emotions from your needs.

I thought you said that your mom has repeatedly told you that you cannot get a horse and that they would not help with a horse.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

No, she just didn't want that horse... and you dont have to look on the bad side all the time... i could die tommorow.. but am I thinking about that... no.. 

THIS TOPIC IS CLOSED!!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm sorry - I'm confused. Which statement is true...



> This is stressing me out big time, cause my parents are losing money, so they cant help me out at the moment,


or



> I know this already, and my parents are willing to help out


It can't be both. The economy is only getting rougher right now so don't count on help from your parents anytime soon. At a minimum you need $175 a month coming in to pay for board after the purchase price. You also need extra for farrier, vet, and any feed that the horse may need above and beyond what the board offers (which sometimes happens depending on what the agreement is). You only have $700, no job, and with the poor economy - even fast food jobs are hard to get due to so many trying for them. Just trying to keep you from making a mistake is all.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> No, she just didn't want that horse... and you dont have to look on the bad side all the time... i could die tommorow.. but am I thinking about that... no..
> 
> THIS TOPIC IS CLOSED!!


One thing you must learn from posting on message boards is that you can rarely control the way a thread will develope. When questions are answered honestly and with maturity, then outbursts like what I have just quoted from you are not necessary.

You have given too many conflicting statements and when people have pointed out facts that really need to be considered you have come up with excuses. Your second thread about looking at a untrained filly (that could even be bred) then saying that, no you are not looking shows that you have not clearly sat down and really looked at your options and abilities.

Get lessons and save your money. Most of us have not had the opportunity to have a horse at this age so you are not unique. Your mom sounds like she has your interests at heart and you should heed her advise.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Honestly, while the OP is young, and has a lot to learn, I think she's mature for her age and willing to work hard to accomplish her goals. It may take a bit of trial and error to find out everything she needs to know about owning a horse. We all went through that. Yes, she's young. BUT she's ambitious, and that's good.

We're not trying to criticize you - we're just trying to share our knowledge with you. When I was 13, I was saving up to buy a horse too. But the fact is, you can't work "on the books" when you're 13 - people can't legally hire you at a business. You can do odd-jobs for pay, like clean stalls, mow lawns, exercise horses, and sell things you make, but you can't ALWAYS count on that to be stable income. You know?

Believe me, I tried it, girlfriend. ;]

I'm glad that you're saving your money to make your horse-owning dream come true - just remember that after the horse is purchased, you gotta keep bringing in the money. There's actually a thread on here somewhere about the monthly and yearly costs of owning a horse.

*Board *- $150-$500/month.
*Feed *- $10-$25/bag - not sure how many bags per month, we dump ours in barrels.
*Vet *- TWO of my five horses just had their teeth floated and their shots, and it cost $586. The cost of emergencies will vary - but it will be expensive.
*Farrier *- $40/horse (barefoot) every 6 weeks.
*Wormer *- $15/horse every three months.
*Bedding *- $5/bag, 6 bags per stall, every month.
*Hay *- $4-$7/square bale, about a bale a week/horse.

You'll also need tack and grooming supplies, which, while are a one time purchase, are expensive to boot. Depending on where you live, you'll need winter blankets (which run about $100 each.) I live in Texas and I've got them for all five of mine.

They're costly animals. Keep that in mind. :]

But don't give up - your horse is out there somewhere, and when you find him or her, you'll be ready. Don't worry.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> also, i dont have browband examples, cause I am just getting started.. but once I get some I will


Yea, paypal is really amazing! i was scamed out of $400 and contacted them right away and they got my money back, yea i had to wait 30 days but at least i got it back!! 

I do also think you should keep looking, i started beging for a horse when i was 5 and had my own horse when i was 8, so if you ask me your plenty old enough, just keep working on your mom, she will cave with time!! i pretty much worked for my parents to keep my horse. now i pay for everything my self, i just started boarding my horses at a really nice place! so im excited about that! but it might be good for you to wait tell your like 15 or 16 and you can get a really job, you should be able to have a part time job and school and have more than enough money to board.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I will be saving my money for a year or so... my parents will be willing to help me out a little bit. 

Thank you, and once I make enough money, I WILL get a horse

thanks again


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

LeahKathleen--

Thank you, you have made some very great points... I have been looking into getting horse my whole life, so I know all the costs involved.. thanks for everything though, I appreciate it

Twilight Arabians-- thanks again for all your help


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Not a problem. Best of luck. Glad you decided to save up. :]


----------

